# APR Motorsport Signs Mark White at the Roar before the 24 to Co-Drive Audi S4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Mark White of Accumoto joins former teammate Ian Baas to drive APR Motorsport’s Audi S4 at the upcoming Fresh From Florida 200 race in the 2010 Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. During one of the coldest weekends in Daytona history, APR Motorsport tested their new GS Class Audi S4 with drivers Ian Baas and Mark White at the Roar Before the 24 test days at Daytona International Speedway. After an opportunity to experience the capabilities of Audi’s newest generation S4 Mark was excited to be returning to the team for the 2010 season inaugural race at the end of this month.
* Full Story *


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sick S4.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: APR Motorsport Signs Mark White at the Roar befor ... ([email protected])*

In the news last year it was said that APR would be running two S4's? Is this still the case? Will the second one be ready for Daytona? 
The car looks great!


----------

